# soap pricing



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

A dollar an ounce is pretty much in the ballpark for handmade cold process soap, but seems high for glycerince (melt and pour) soap that doesn't have any fragrance added. Its always a good idea, though, to have an idea what your actual cost to produce the product, including your labor, before determining a final selling price.

If your concern with adding fragrances is to market to people with allergies, glygerine soap may not be the best product to sell. Many brands are actually based on sythetic detergents, not soap. Check the listing of ingredients that the manufacturer should make available to you. Sodium lauryl sulfate and other surfactants can often cause discomfort to folks with sensitive skin.


----------

